# Will the 6D autofocus match that of my 60D?



## Drum (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, I have finally got the money together to get another camera and have decided to go FF. I own a 60d and take mostly portraits of the kids and landscape and other general stuff but as is the case in most families I also take pics of the kids playing sports with their teams. The 60D is not a recognised sports camera but I am happy with the results for the sports stuff with the kids.
My original idea was to buy a 5D3 however recent threads on this forum are giving me pause for thought about the 6D instead. I would normally try and check out the camera in the camera shop as most people would however our local shop won't show the camera with the battery in it or a lens attached and when I asked a question about the ISO they "didn't know about that" (really great sales people!!)
Anyway My question is will the 6D AF match the 9 x type points in my 60D so that I can continue taking the type of shots that I do (well the 10% that is sporting). Also am I reading correctly that the ISO/ noise on the 6D is better than the 5d3? 
I am purely amateur and have no intention of trying to be a professional photographer so saving the €1000 would be rather nice for other lenses etc possibly a printer.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## igoforthebest (Jul 12, 2013)

I recently upgraded from 60D to 6D. Myself being amateur turning enthusiast, i'll be honest I had little or no knowledge about the cross type autofocus points until I bought my 6D and saw people complaining about the absence of the cross types in the forums. I do more of landscape and nature photography and shooting birds is a part of it. Frankly speaking, I have noticed that except the centre AF the other AF do tend to hunt for focus but its not as bad as I thought it would be.
Under normal light they work as good as 60D, under low light they struggle but for that i use centre AF.
ISO wise, I recently went to a bar on a saturday night and thought would take my camera to take some pictures after a few drinks or so. I ended up taking some photos in the bar and left the ISO at 12800. The results that came out are amazing! I couldnt believe that in such a low light condition the photos would turn out to be noise free and completely usable.
6D is a good camera but I wont consider it to be an all rounder. I really do wish the fps were a bit faster than 4.5 and had more cross AF points but I think for the price I cant complain.


----------



## Drum (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, the bit about the "hunting for focus" concerns me, if I upgrade I want the camera to be at least as good as the previous camera and for general photography I know the 6d will surpass in nearly every way the 60d that I have but its that 10% of the time that I do the following type of pics that would concern me.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 12, 2013)

I shoot pretty much the same subjects you do (kids/family, landscapes, portraits and some kids sports) and find the 6D to handles everything except the most demanding action photography pretty well. I still have a 7D, but I very seldom use it anymore, just occasionally for outdoor sports or as a backup body for more reach with my telephoto lenses. 

I have never used a 60D, so can't compare the 6D AF to the 6D. My first DSLR was a T2i (550D) and later I purchased a 7D then a 6D last December. If find the 6D AF to be good enough for pretty much all my uses. I even started using it for indoor sports (junior high basketball and wrestling) instead of my 7D. The 7D could nail a higher percentage of in-focus shots, but the 6D IQ was much better at the high ISO's required indoors at fast shutter speeds. I'd guess I could get maybe 60% in-focus shots with the 7D at basketball games and maybe 40% with the 6D. For me 4.5 fps is plenty, but I use one-shot AF 95% of the time.

The 5D3 is definitely a better camera, but I could not justify the additional expense on what is just a hobby. For me IQ was my #1 priority and in that regard the 6D is the 5D3's equal. I also find the WiFi feature handy for transferring pictures to my iPad or phone or using one of those devices to remotely control the camera on occasion.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't compare to the 60D but I was using a Nikon D5100 and then a used 40D for a couple months. The IQ improvement of the 6D will blow you away and I think you'll consider the money saved on a 5D3 to be a very reasonable compromise unless as others have said you want action focus with the outer points, as a high priority. Great high ISO shots are a BIG plus for this camera and often kids are in low light but sometimes they are moving very fast so .......

Still, I'd go with the 6D. I've been posting 6D shots for a couple months in case you want to check them out. However, not many are action shots like this one. It's not a very good shot but I'm not a very good photographer either! That's ISO 3200 and a pretty major crop.

6D 300 F2.8 ISO 3200 1250th F13

Jack


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Still, I'd go with the 6D. I've been posting 6D shots for a couple months in case you want to check them out. However, not many are action shots like this one. It's not a very good shot but I'm not a very good photographer either! That's ISO 3200 and a pretty major crop.
> 
> 6D 300 F2.8 ISO 3200 1250th F13
> 
> Jack


Completely off topic: Isn't that a raven? The beak, you can look through the wings ...


----------

